# Best Film Schools 2022



## Chris W (Mar 28, 2022)

Deciding on where to go or where to apply to next year? We just posted our picks for the top film schools in various categories:














 The Best Film Schools of 2022 - Ranked By FilmSchool.org


					Whether you're preparing to apply or reevaluating what film school is best for you, our selection of the best film schools in America will help you prepare. From Variety to The Hollywood Reporter, these institutions have received top marks for high-tech equipment, gigantic workspaces...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 28, 2022
Category: Film School Rankings






Comment in the article and let us know what you think of our picks.


----------

